# Fat Jax 1/7/19 Report



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy Moly first trip if 2019. Judging from FB there were a lot of fish removed from the Gulf yesterday.... We didn't keep any, but I'm feeling the AJ's this morning after being off the water for a while... Beautiful day. Thanks for going Mark, good to spend some time with you.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice looking day, nice fish!! Is that a piece of the mass floating?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nice looking day, nice fish!! Is that a piece of the mass floating?


Turtle


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Enjoyed it more than you know. Seas were good and the captain was great. Even owns an anchor ball. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Hoping to head out this week!!!


----------



## Stegmj (Oct 31, 2018)

*!!*

very nice


----------

